# Spouse visa decision on hold - TOEFL is not accepted



## NadyaLiu (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi!

On April 9 I submitted Premium (one day) FLR (M) Spouse visa application in Croydon and was told that my application has been put on hold since my TOEFL results certificate was no longer accepted English language test by UKBA. Apparently there was some kind of fraud case with ETS tests in the UK earlier this year..

They said they need time to do certain checks, but advised to possibly pass another test if possible. Meanwhile they kept all the documents including my passport.

What is the best solution here? Should I pass another test? How can I do that without a passport?

Thank you!

Nadya


----------



## aissabou (Nov 9, 2013)

NadyaLiu said:


> Hi!
> 
> On April 9 I submitted Premium (one day) FLR (M) Spouse visa application in Croydon and was told that my application has been put on hold since my TOEFL results certificate was no longer accepted English language test by UKBA. Apparently there was some kind of fraud case with ETS tests in the UK earlier this year..
> 
> ...




are they do not accept all the TOEFL ibt scores ? or only the toefl tests taking in the UK ?
I submited my application in 26/2/2014; I take the toefl ibt test in Algeria. I am still waiting the visa to be issued.


----------



## NadyaLiu (Mar 25, 2014)

aissabou said:


> are they do not accept all the TOEFL ibt scores ? or only the toefl tests taking in the UK ?
> I submited my application in 26/2/2014; I take the toefl ibt test in Algeria. I am still waiting the visa to be issued.


My test was ibt test issued in 2012 in Ukraine. The news here on ETS Global site says "The Home Office has confirmed that TOEFL and TOEIC tests taken outside the U.K. may continue to be used when applying for a visa at an overseas office and th e application will be reviewed by immigration officials as before.", however my application decision was suspended only because I used TOEFL as English certificate.

The letter from UK BA on my application says: "We have identified discrepancies with some evidence from this test provider and so we will not be able to process your application and have placed it on hold while we investigate".


----------



## aissabou (Nov 9, 2013)

NadyaLiu said:


> My test was ibt test issued in 2012 in Ukraine. The news here on ETS Global site says "The Home Office has confirmed that TOEFL and TOEIC tests taken outside the U.K. may continue to be used when applying for a visa at an overseas office and th e application will be reviewed by immigration officials as before.", however my application decision was suspended only because I used TOEFL as English certificate.
> 
> The letter from UK BA on my application says: "We have identified discrepancies with some evidence from this test provider and so we will not be able to process your application and have placed it on hold while we investigate".


Thank you for the response, I hope that the applications outside the UK will be accepted with the TOEFl.


----------



## amna123 (May 21, 2014)

Yes thats what the news is that toefl and toeic is no longer being accepted for ukba visa applications (i think its just not in UK but world wide). Well seems like you will be asked to do another english exam. You could do it now so that no time is wasted once ukba contacts you again as to what will happen with your toefl exam. If they ask you to re-do exam with another provider you should ask toefl/ets for a refund. I really hope ukba just lets you off with your toefl exam since you were unaware of the situation and thought it is still valid.


----------



## NadyaLiu (Mar 25, 2014)

amna123 said:


> Yes thats what the news is that toefl and toeic is no longer being accepted for ukba visa applications (i think its just not in UK but world wide). Well seems like you will be asked to do another english exam. You could do it now so that no time is wasted once ukba contacts you again as to what will happen with your toefl exam. If they ask you to re-do exam with another provider you should ask toefl/ets for a refund. I really hope ukba just lets you off with your toefl exam since you were unaware of the situation and thought it is still valid.


Got my visa approved yesterday!

I had to pass another English test and submit additional certificate. Only after UKBA received a new certificate they proceeded with granting me my visa.

My advise: dont risk it, go with a different test. For a Spouse Visa - Key English Test (KET) is enough, it is the easiest and also the cheapest you can find. I got my results in 2 weeks.


----------

